#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Resume Format

## hardik2jadav

*CURRICULAM VITAE
Name :
Contact Details:
Address :
E-mail :
Phone Number:*
*CAREER OBJECTIVE :
Obtaining a challenging position in a reputed organization where I can utilize my Subject knowledge, Communications and technical skills for the development of the organization.*
*EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION :
- Bachelor of Technology in Electronics & Communication Engineering from University of JNTU passed out in 2010 with 59.4%.
- Diploma in Electronics & Communication Engineering (D.E.C.E) from State Board of Technical Education & Training, passed out in March 2007 with 55.64%.
- S.S.C (class 10th) from XXX high school, passed out in 2003 with 52%.*

*COMPUTER SKILLS :
- Ms Office, PowerPoint 2003/07.*
*TECHNICAL SKILLS :
- Attended training on White Goods Services conducted by Dr.Reddys Foundation
(IKP-LABS)
- Attended workshop conducted on autonomous Robotics by TRI Techno Solution
PVT.LTD.*
*STRENGTHS :
- Self-disciplined, self-confident and hard working.
- Co-operative and adjustable nature
- Strongly self motivated. I thrive on challenges and a committed profession
- Willing to learn new things*
*ACADEMIC PROJECTS :
Project # 1 :
Title : DIGITAL INPUT MODULE (DIM) INTERFACING WITH HIMIGANI
PROCESSOR
Client : Main project (project done at E.C.I.L Hyderabad)*
*Project # 2 :
Title : ULTRA SONIC RANGE FINDER
Client : Main project (project done at S.E.S&S.N.M Polytechnic Khammam)*
*Project # 3 :
Title : AUTOMATIC RAILWAY DISPLAY
Client : Mini project (project done at Smik Technology Hyderabad)*
*PERSONAL INFORMATION
- Date Of Birth : 
- Marital Status : -
- Languages Known : 
- Nationality :* 
*DECLARATION
- I hereby declare that the above information is true to the best of my knowledge and belief.*





  Similar Threads: Sample resume Format Mechanical Engineering Resume/CV Template - Sample Mechanical Engineer Resume/CV resume format Engines In GIF Format Synopsi format

----------


## kashmira55

Prior to view this frmat ,i was confused hw to make the resume bt it has cleared my doubts

----------

